# The Konan Yuri Fanart Contest



## Verdugo (Jul 12, 2008)

Sure, there's plenty of awesome Konan fanart out there but, recently we discovered there is virtually no Konan yuri fanart out there. And so, that's where this contest comes in.


The Konan fanclub is having a fanart contest BUT it's with a yuri theme.  This means to make fanart of Konan with other womenz. There's no restrictions on what you draw other than not making it _too_ graphic. So please, be creative.

*Rules:*
-The entry must be your own work
-Anybody can enter
-Make it hot
-No hard yuri
-Yes, it has to be yuri. Fanart of just Konan is cool but will not be accepted.

PM all entries to me.

*Deadline:*
The contest begins today (the 12th) and will end on August the 5th. (*Extended*)

Entires will be displayed in this thread and voted on from the 6th to the 13th. Votes will be PMed to me.

*Prize:*
The winner receives reps and a fanart of _anything_ you want. Yes. Anything.

Good luck and get to drawing.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah, just invite Kamikaze King to this thread and it'll be over by sundown tomorrow.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 12, 2008)

Who's Kamikaze King?


----------



## guro (Jul 12, 2008)

Kamikaze King is my husband.  and I am pregnant with his child.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2008)

*buys a tablet* sounds interesting.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 12, 2008)

guro said:


> Kamikaze King is my husband.  and I am pregnant with his child.



Aren't we all? 

Nice to see that there is a chance people will participate.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm in  I just hope I can make one in time


----------



## Kuro (Jul 13, 2008)

I will try to draw something  But I suck at drawing girls so don't expect anything great


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 14, 2008)

It's KonanXNewPainBody, how can it not be great?


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 14, 2008)

lol, yuri .


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 14, 2008)

Lols, we need more participants.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 14, 2008)

I suck at drawing yuri, that's why it won't be great


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 15, 2008)

*lurks*


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 16, 2008)

I'mma try to think of some pairings for Konan.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 16, 2008)

I made a list of possibilites. 

KonanxNewPainbody, Konan x Tsunade, Konan x Anko, Konan x NonpreggoKurenai, Konan x Sasuke, Konan x Yugito, Konan x Yugao, Konan x Kushina


----------



## Kuro (Jul 16, 2008)

KonanxAnko and KonanxNewPainBody are the best


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed.. So is KonanxKurenai


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 17, 2008)

Good choices.  Be sure to actually enter them.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 17, 2008)

What if we don't enter them?


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 17, 2008)

I kill you for the arts. 

So be it.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 17, 2008)

Tsk, I was joking, I will try but I doubt I can draw anything good


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 17, 2008)

?Dark said:


> What if we don't enter them?



I'll go and cry.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2008)

Yuri? Bookmarked. 

This thread lacks yuri.

//HbS


----------



## Shodai Wood (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds awesome  

Yuri it is!  .......... 

hmmm...I'm leaning more to KonanxNew Pein body but who knows 

anyway ..I'll be sure to submit my entry in a few days


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool. 

Alright, a week has passed by... Two more left.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol I'll join in too.

Not a bug fan of yuri but oh well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Konan x Yugito



I will forever worship the one who draws this and does it well. 

Think I'm joking? I'm not. Seriously. Let's see it happen.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 22, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will forever worship the one who draws this and does it well.
> 
> Think I'm joking? I'm not. Seriously. Let's see it happen.



If there's enough time left i think I can pull it off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes please.


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jul 22, 2008)

I got a question, i want to add Konan and my OC Is that allowed??? Heres a pic of her ...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 22, 2008)

Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> I got a question, i want to add Konan and my OC Is that allowed??? Heres a pic of her ...



Tobi, you fool of a Took four boobs are better than two.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 22, 2008)

Tobi_Good_Boy=) said:


> I got a question, i want to add Konan and my OC Is that allowed??? Heres a pic of her ...



Sure. Why not? I did just say a yuri contest...


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright. Well i should havea crapy photoof it up soon xD


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 22, 2008)

I might have mine up by tomorrow. It's gonna be sexy.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 24, 2008)

So that Yugito and Konan pic is your entry?

Well, I hope to see more entries soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> So that Yugito and Konan pic is your entry?



Send send send send send send send send send


----------



## Blue (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy hell, SO entering. Wait for me.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 24, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> So that Yugito and Konan pic is your entry?
> 
> Well, I hope to see more entries soon.



Yup, forgot to enter. 

Sorry


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 24, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Send send send send send send send send send



Dragon of DOOM

It's in that thread.

 Maybe I should draw something even if I'm not entering.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

Dammed rep limit.

Let it be known that Kamikaze is lord of awesome. Worship him


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello 

I was going through some FC's and in the Konan FC I saw that there was a Yuri contest, so I just took my pen and started drawing even tho I'm not a Yuri fan 

Ichiban-nin


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome. 

Now then, only one week left...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

*waits for Blue's entry, believing it will be epic*


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about participating, with maybe an AnkoXKonanXnew pain body


Although that's what everyone's doing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Nonetheless, you would bring the ultimate epic love 

*believes in Byakkö*


----------



## ziran (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a yuri fan and I'm working on a comic, but I'm gonna put it on hault to join.


----------



## Xana (Jul 27, 2008)

BYAKKO, YES.

I have faith in you.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to remind you guys, the contest ends Saturday this week. That's three days from now.


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 30, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Just to remind you guys, the contest ends Saturday this week. That's three days from now.



Aww three days left? 

And I just saw this thread now.

If you can lenghten it for 3 days extra, I can make one too

Samples of my work can be found here


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm... Alright. I don't have very many entries now so I guess people need more time to work on them.

totally not because I like your art


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Hm... Alright. I don't have very many entries now so I guess people need more time to work on them.
> 
> totally not because I like your art



Alright I'll get to work then


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

We should send a message out to everyone in this thread that's made mentions of entering.

Otherwise Kamikaze King will roflstomp. And we need as much Konan as possible.


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We should send a message out to everyone in this thread that's made mentions of entering.
> 
> Otherwise Kamikaze King will roflstomp. And we need as much Konan as possible.



Who is this Kamikaze king I keep hearing about?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he changed names to Reload!

here


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jul 31, 2008)

So it's lengthened three days? That should give me enough time to finish my entry :sweat


----------



## Shodai Wood (Jul 31, 2008)

Aaah~
almost there....
it's still a WIP but it should give you an idea of my final work (it's about 25% done here,I need to ink it clean it and color it)....so much work and so little time...but I hope it's worth it 
hope you like it....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin x Konan is canon!!


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jul 31, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Uffie (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to enter but I don't know who to draw Konan with 
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

Shodai Wood said:


> Aaah~
> almost there....
> it's still a WIP but it should give you an idea of my final work (it's about 25% done here,I need to ink it clean it and color it)....so much work and so little time...but I hope it's worth it
> hope you like it....
> ...



LMAO!

I should've thought about that perverted girl Sasuke is with. XD


@loveslick: I'm in the same boat as you. I'm still undecided who to draw her with. =|


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

Lulz, paper plans. 

That's a classic. Love it.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Jul 31, 2008)

D: I failed guys. I tried but I can't draw girls having fun  All I can do is boys doing pretty awesome stuff   but anyway, I submitted my artwork, let's see how I do. 

Shodai, you are sooo going to win.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wadas you didn't fail, your name sparkles for a reason


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 31, 2008)

Shodai Wood said:


> Aaah~
> almost there....
> it's still a WIP but it should give you an idea of my final work (it's about 25% done here,I need to ink it clean it and color it)....so much work and so little time...but I hope it's worth it
> hope you like it....



I love it! Paper airplanes FTW. 

Wadas, I got your entry. It looks really nice.  Far from fail.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone please suggest someone to draw next to my Konan.  I've already done her but I need someone and I just can't decide who


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Someone please suggest someone to draw next to my Konan.  I've already done her but I need someone and I just can't decide who



I'm either gonna make Tsunade or Anko. You better not take those ones D=

Maybe Sakura?


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

Or actually, I'm gonna make Naruto's sexy jutsu XD

So you can't have that either.


----------



## MomentRising (Jul 31, 2008)

YAAAHHHH!!! I finally decided to make Naruto's sexy jutsu XDXDXD

K, you can have the idea of Tsunade or Anko now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Anko's a good one. I don't want to hog Yugito, and Anko's been needing some lovin'.


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anko's a good one. I don't want to hog Yugito, and Anko's been needing some lovin'.



I've been trying to imply Naruto, but it turns out I'm gonna go with anko afterall.

The hair is easier when black anyway.

Here's the WIP so far.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Keep it up, looking good.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 1, 2008)

I love it. 

I'm honestly waiting for one with Kushina. 

But do Anko!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Kushina x Konan? 

I'm in heaven with you guys.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm doing Kushina because I need someone with long hair 
I was debating on Hinata for ages but couldn't bring myself to get over my hatred for her.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice! this contest is just... Nice
keep up the great work guys!!!


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2008)

Please tell me this has been extended a couple of days because I don't think I'll be able to finish by tomorrow


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Please tell me this has been extended a couple of days because I don't think I'll be able to finish by tomorrow



Yeah, I made him extend it >=)


----------



## Reborn! (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn Moment, that's coming out awesome.

I should have tried harder


----------



## Yue (Aug 1, 2008)

Extended? Till when?


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2008)

ohh i have a question!  can we do crossover, like could i draw her with someone from bleach..?


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> ohh i have a question!  can we do crossover, like could i draw her with someone from bleach..?



I bet you're thinking about Orihime or maybe the vice captain of Hitsugaya. XD


----------



## Uffie (Aug 1, 2008)

Neliel actually


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> ohh i have a question!  can we do crossover, like could i draw her with someone from bleach..?



I let someone do an OC so sure.

Nel.  Go for it!



Yue said:


> Extended? Till when?



The end of August 5th.


----------



## Kuro (Aug 1, 2008)

I just saw the WIP of you guys, they are awesome, so I will not participate cause' there's no way I can beat that


----------



## Xana (Aug 1, 2008)

?Dark said:


> I just saw the WIP of you guys, they are awesome, so I will not participate cause' there's no way I can beat that



WHAT? No! The more yuri, the better


----------



## Shodai Wood (Aug 1, 2008)

here's my  Dynamic entry!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




link fixed ^^ 



well...this is what I came up with guys....I hope you like it


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 1, 2008)

Shodai Wood said:


> here's my  Dynamic entry!!!
> 
> well...this is what I came up with guys....I hope you like it



Man, Sasuke's stalker is so kinky. Too bad Sasuke is gay, so he doesn't do anything like that with her. >.>


----------



## Kuro (Aug 1, 2008)

Xana said:


> WHAT? No! The more yuri, the better



But my art is epic fail compared to that *points to SW entry and MomentRising WIP*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Neliel actually



I think I love you. 

And everyone thinking about not entering, no. 

Do eeeeeeeeeeeeettttt


----------



## Shodai Wood (Aug 2, 2008)

?Dark said:


> But my art is epic fail compared to that *points to SW entry and MomentRising WIP*



Thank you .Dark 
but Xana is right!The more yuri the better 
Konan art is very little as it is
It doesn't matter if you're good or not though I'm sure your art isn't epic fail as you say D<


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah .Dark, The more the better!!!


----------



## Uffie (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my god, I am having SEVERE photoshop problems   I'm noy going to be able to finish my entry..  I don't suppose anyone else would would like to take over?  You can enter it as your own.  It needs to be cleaned still and some drawing still needs to be done.  I've written on it was I was planning to do..


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 2, 2008)

loveslick said:


> Oh my god, I am having SEVERE photoshop problems   I'm noy going to be able to finish my entry..  I don't suppose anyone else would would like to take over?  You can enter it as your own.  It needs to be cleaned still and some drawing still needs to be done.  I've written on it was I was planning to do..


I'd be glad to take over but I'm kinda busy myself right now...

Anyway, are they on a beach?


----------



## Kuro (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm trying to draw something right now, I'm almost done, I just need to finish the hair, scan it and make a lineart  But it's not that good and I don't think I will have time to finish it 

Edit: It's scanned now  I only have to make the lineart

Edit 2: Done  I PMed my crappy drawing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 2, 2008)

where is it?

EDIT: Oh right you PMed it, sorry


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2008)

I look forward to seeing all these pieces, you guys should know.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 4, 2008)

Just to let you know, my entry will be finished today. Don't count me out


----------



## Xana (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes~ 

There's not enough Naruto yuri around.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 5, 2008)

Finished 

Link removed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2008)

Hollie said:


> I like where this thread is going.



Will you be gracing us with your win for this competition, Hollie, m'dear?


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 5, 2008)

Aww man. I'm only able to give half of the pic I had in mind. Been too busy with other stuff. But it will hopefully be good to see nonetheless >=D


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah it is. XD

The contest will end at the end of the day (my timezone), which is, like 16 hours from now. Just so you know.


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoo hooo hooooo babyyy I sent my art contest >=)

Hope it owns XD


----------



## Chayanne (Aug 5, 2008)

Hm... can I squeak in here?

Naruko and Konan
Forum Link &


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 8, 2008)

^ I missed that. Sorry. I'll be sure to include it in the next thread. 

BTW... What the hell happened to the voting thread? XD It just vanished and I really don't feel like writing down all that voting info again.

If it doesn't come back then you guys will have to wait 'til Sunday to vote in this thread. Or maybe sooner if I do it now. XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Does the voting thread contain the pics? I want to see them.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 8, 2008)

I did the thing over again.  It wasn't as time consuming as I thought...


*Spoiler*: _Click for the Kanons_ 





















Anyway, I might have the voting in this thread tomorrow... Unless someone tells me where the thread went.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

It's in the Bathhouse, and the voting is already underway.

I'll look after the thread there for you, if you want. Or can you post in Bathhouse?


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 8, 2008)

Bathhouse. 

Yeah... I can't go there. D: And I forgot to add an entry too!



...look after it for me. Oh, Thanks BTW. XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think I'll be able to post that new entry, seeing as a lot of votes have already been made.

Here are the current results:

♠ Nagato ♠ - *0*
Reborn! - 1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, *11*
Shodai Wood - 3, 2, 3, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 2, 2, 3, 2, *27*
.:WokeN:. - 2, 2, 1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 3, 3, 2, *21*
Wadas - 3, 2, 3, 3, 3, 1, 1, 2, 3, 2, 2, 2, 3, 3, *33*
?Dark - 1, 1, 2, 3, *7*
MomentRising - 3, 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, 2, 3, 3, 2, 1, 1, 1, *27*

And that's that so far.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks. That's a lot of votes. 

Argh. I'll do Chayanne a drawing then.


----------



## Shodai Wood (Aug 8, 2008)

I was wondering where that thread went 

 lolz @ the censorz  (good thing you put them though...I almost got banned because of that pic 

hey wait....am I seeing things or I'm at 2nd/3rd place? 
WTH!!!!one!11!!eleven!!!
When I saw Wadas's and MomentRising's entries I thought I'd lost for sure....

..um...THANK YOU EVERYONE 



..well I worked more on the pic and tried to censor it myself and if it's ok with the OP he can change my older pic with this updated one - 

and... again...um.. THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!! *explodes*


----------



## MomentRising (Aug 8, 2008)

I would've sworn Woken was gonna take it because of the finished version of their art! @.@'


----------



## Xana (Aug 8, 2008)

The voting thread is in the Bath House?

UNFAIR. 

I hate being a loli sometimes. ;___;


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what we can do about it.

When's the voting end, by the way? I'm keeping my eye on the thread and I'll update here, but it seems this competition kinda got nuked by the rules, eh?


----------



## Tieria Erde (Aug 8, 2008)

OH SHI- Am I winning? I can't believe it!!!     I'm serious, damn! I can't believe it. 
Shodai I love your pic so much XD It's so funny. I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

One new set of votes.

♠ Nagato ♠ - *0*
Reborn! - 1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, *11*
Shodai Wood - 3, 2, 3, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, 2, 2, 3, 2, *27*
.:WokeN:. - 2, 2, 1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2, *23*
Wadas - 3, 2, 3, 3, 3, 1, 1, 2, 3, 2, 2, 2, 3, 3, 3, *36*
·Dark - 1, 1, 2, 3, *7*
MomentRising - 3, 1, 2, 3, 2, 3, 2, 3, 3, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, *28*


----------



## Xana (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, given Shodai's entry, I'm guessing there was no other choice than putting it in the BH. Still...

I'm wondering, do you think there's any chance I could vote from outside? I mean, I've seen the entries. Maybe I could vote here and you could quote me in the thread? Would it still count?
Because from what I've seen, it looks like the system is "post your top three". I was afraid it'd be a poll.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'll add the votes here to the total, and keep track of both threads.

And Vervex said it got moved into the Bathhouse because there was too much ass, so I dunno what to think.


----------



## Xana (Aug 8, 2008)

Too much ass? Would that be MomentRising's picture?

But, that was posted uncensored here...
uh-oh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Let's just let it go.

Voting can occur in both threads, and I'll tally them at the end of each day. How's that sound?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2008)

Good stuff. I like.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 10, 2008)

hey guys! who won?


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 10, 2008)

No one yet. The contest doesn't end until three more days.



Taurus Versant said:


> One new set of votes.
> 
> ♠ Nagato ♠ - *0*
> Reborn! - 1, 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1, 3, *11*
> ...



Thank you so much. 

Too much ass. 

The tallying thing sounds good BTW.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 14, 2008)

And voting has now ended.

Anyone mind tallying the final votes?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

There haven't been any new votes since I last updated, so that looks like it.

Congratulations to Wadas, coming in with 36 votes.

Following you is MomentRising in second with 28 and Shodai Wood at a very close third with 27.

And nicely done everyone. The Konan love continues.

If that guy planning Konan X Neliel ever finishes it, let me know


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Now if Wadas would kindly PM me with their requested fanart... Remember, you can ask for _anything_.

And Chayanne too. Sorry for skipping your entry. 

Thanks for helping Taurus Versant.  Would you like anything drawn?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, yeah, I wouldn't mind something. I've got an idea, and I can't draw at all. So maybe if I tell you everything I can see it as, you'd give it a go? Do I just PM ya? And thanks so much for the offer  I was happy to help. Konan needs more love.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah. Just PM me all the details.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Aug 14, 2008)

I shat brix! kdanladsnfldnsfkldsnlfknsdklnfklsd! Thank you everyone, for voting for me  I loved all the entries and I just wanted to do something Konan related because she needs a lot more love and less bashing. 

Verdugo, I'll PM you what I want now 

MomentRising, Shodai, your entries were fabulous  I'll rep you guys later.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats Wadas, I loved your entry pek
And congrats to MomentRising and Shodai Wood as well


----------



## Tieria Erde (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh Woken! I need to rep you too, your entry was breathtaking! I'll do it later, I need to spread


----------

